# Firefox Live



## Qoph (Dec 12, 2010)

A live web-cast of red panda cubs from the Knoxville zoo.  

http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

"Brace yourself. You might be in for some serious cub action"

Oh lord...


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2010)

There's nothing happening. Maybe they all died?


----------



## Jude (Dec 12, 2010)

Not worthy of a D'AWWW, but its still pretty cute, I guess.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 20, 2011)

What is firefox? Sounds archaic.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 20, 2011)

Leoni said:


> What is firefox? Sounds archaic.


 Oh god. I think you're not kidding..


It's the second most preferred Internet browser compared to IE, which is in first place.

However, IE does not deserve first place because it comes with every singe basic Windows computer, pre-installed. So Firefox is first.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 21, 2011)

Did I say IE deserved first place? Don't remember saying so.


----------

